# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Fragmented Dreams and Dream Recall?

## TheOneirologist

Lately my dreams have felt really fragmented.  I'll seem to warp from one setting to another.  I also have really short dreams in my recall; I can only write a few sentences about them.  How short can a dream be?  Is my dream memory untrained and faulty, or are dreams really this flaky sometimes?  I would much appreciate a few answers.  :smiley:

----------


## XeL

Dreams are usually only fragmented because we don't always remember them very well.

Just keep dream journaling, it's the only way to improve! It'll come to you.

----------


## Brunor2

Yeah, same here. My lucids I remember from start to end, but normal dreams are usually fragmented. As said, dream journaling only helps.

----------


## ninnato

I often have short dreams very early in the morning..  when I just want to stay in bed for a few minutes more.
I think its quite normal - dont you worry about that  :smiley:

----------


## TheOneirologist

This is great!  Turns out that the day after I post this thread, I have my first lucid!  Unfortunately I lost lucidity after about ten seconds... I wasn't able to handle the *IMMENSE POWER!*

----------

